# My Spec V 0-60 and Quarter-Mile Times



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

After getting my 04' Spec V, and installing my JWT Pop Charger, I was curious what my 0-60 and quarter-mile times would be with the G-Tech Pro I purchased a couple months back. So today, early in the morning, I set out to a deserted and straight stretch of road. Since my 04' transmission is different than my 02' I had to drop the clutch at a once unthinkable 3,000 RPM. On my first attempt, *I did the 0-60 in 6.56 sec*, which seemed way too quick (almost 3/4th of a second quicker than my 02'.) My quarter-mile times were equally amazing. My 02' received a quick time of 15.46 @ 87.7 MPH at the track, and 15.87 @ 93.7 MPH on the G-Tech Pro (and this was the best I could do.) My 04', which has not been to the track and testing with the G-Tech Pro on the same stretch of road as my 02', easily received a repeated *15.10 @ 97.5 MPH*! I have to test it some more, but the 04' with just a Pop Charger seems really quick (although I didn't check the 04' stock.)

----------------------------------------------------------
A few observations about the G-Tech Pro:

1) The quarter-mile times seem slower than the equivolent track times.

2) The quarter-mile speeds seem much faster than the equivolent track times.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

those times are not really accurate....97mph trap for a basically stock 04 LOL


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The G-tech normally has fairly accurate ET's, but the trap speeds are always way off. Don't pay attention to them at all, they're normally 10 or more mph off


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

G-Tech is OK
You have to have the EXACT weight of the car and YOU in it. A FLAT surface.
If you don't have both it's worthless.
02's with the same mods aren't any faster or slower at the tracks where it COUNTS...
Once you put i,h,p,c,e,dp,bs,ks,mm,tb,afcII. it's all the same lol


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah 97mph is ridiculous. Maybe 90. 15.1 is probably not too far off though.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

MDMA said:


> G-Tech is OK
> You have to have the EXACT weight of the car and YOU in it. A FLAT surface.
> If you don't have both it's worthless.


Flat surface yes, but the weight only matters in the horsepower function. Think about it, if it measures the acceleration in say ft/s^2, then every second you will have accelerated another ft/s, and there are formulas for determining your exact speed and exact position at any time as long as you know the acceleration. The weight of the car has nothing to do with it.


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

I knew the speeds were off, but the times seem believable.


----------

